# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  verry effective 'kimura'

## Sepsis

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wVYuVQd-SdU

----------


## soo2bhuge

i just saw it this morning. pretty nasty. i've seen that in person once or twice. not the best thing to see.

----------


## Sepsis

i can honestly say i neither want to be on the giving or receiving end of THAT.

----------


## BOUNCER

Yuk, pretty nasty. Did you hear the snap?

----------


## BigRandy

..ouch

----------


## USfighterFC

Am I the only one this isnt working for?

----------


## Sepsis

> Am I the only one this isnt working for?


try firefox

----------


## Quil

Damn...reminds me of the shinbreak vid going around a while back.

----------


## zimmy

yah... i so dont' understandt hat though. A black belt shouldn't have executed that move so quickly against a beginner. I don't even see the point really...he had the position and the controller. Could have taken his sweet time to help the newer belt with his technique *shrug*

----------


## newbie82

um. i'll stick to my muay thai thank you very much.

----------


## Sepsis

> yah... i so dont' understandt hat though. A black belt shouldn't have executed that move so quickly against a beginner. I don't even see the point really...he had the position and the controller. Could have taken his sweet time to help the newer belt with his technique *shrug*



not only that, but it looked like he was trying to dislocate his arm as early as the takedown.

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

thats why i never am ashamed to tap, and tap early

when its locked its locked

----------


## zimmy

> thats why i never am ashamed to tap, and tap early
> 
> when its locked its locked



i don't think that guy had any time to tap though...Honestly...i'm really curious who he got that black belt under.

----------


## Grappler13

> yah... i so dont' understandt hat though. A black belt shouldn't have executed that move so quickly against a beginner. I don't even see the point really...he had the position and the controller. Could have taken his sweet time to help the newer belt with his technique *shrug*


That was crap. Totally unacceptable from a black or brown/purple.......It wasn't a street fight. You could see from the black's posture that he knew he'd f'd up.

----------


## Icon

http://www.chokeacademy.com/statement.html

----------


## USfighterFC

> try firefox


Worked now, thanks, pretty nasty.

----------


## simm

Looks like it happened in a brasilian club...Explains it all..lol.. Out of order tho definateley!!

----------


## BOUNCER

I just tried to watch that again, I couldn't!. I switched it off just before the snap. Damn thats nasty sh*t.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Yuk, pretty nasty. Did you hear the snap?


I was just going to say, 

of course i had to watch it again to catch everything, the second time i watched it i could clearly hear the snap 

friggan excellent video, thanks

----------


## Big Broker 1

why whould you do such a thing....is that his way of teaching? i wounder how much that hurts? never mind i dont

----------


## Sharky72

That was BS in my opinion. This was totally unnecessary and easily avoidable,
its not like there were fighting for position. He had the kimura set and then just ranked as hard as he could on that poor bros arm. I hope the next time he's put in a kimura that he's opponent [email protected] ties his sh1t in a knot

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Sharky - 

Yah, actually he didnt even need to attempt a Kimura as he already was in position for a reverse-triangle choke - but in all fairness he probably saw the kimura and quickly attained it, alot of times when your competing and you visualize a submission you hit that submission attempt 200% (reason being, if the opponent sees the submission that you are going for, he will counter it, especially a kimura which can easily be countered by simply clinching your shorts)

in the video, you can tell that it certainly wasnt the fighters intent to inflict such injury, so in my opinion it should just be chalked up as an injury of the sport

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

if you read his response to the incident, it does help explain things a bit

it broke at the humerus, nothing in the shoulder, which would lead my to believe it probally was a freak accident

----------


## zimmy

> Sharky - 
> 
> Yah, actually he didnt even need to attempt a Kimura as he already was in position for a reverse-triangle choke - but in all fairness he probably saw the kimura and quickly attained it, alot of times when your competing and you visualize a submission you hit that submission attempt 200% (reason being, if the opponent sees the submission that you are going for, he will counter it, especially a kimura which can easily be countered by simply clinching your shorts)
> 
> in the video, you can tell that it certainly wasnt the fighters intent to inflict such injury, so in my opinion it should just be chalked up as an injury of the sport



that would make total sense if it were to white belts...maybe a blue...but a black should never have felt the need to do that...

----------


## Panzerfaust

I was about to curse like a madman but i did read his apology and i believe he did not intend to hurt that kid, a bad accident but an accident it was.

Sick shit, one of the worst subs behind a heel hook IMO.

----------


## zimmy

man...i have never seen a heel hook gone too far...i don't think i'd want to either :|

----------


## Panzerfaust

> man...i have never seen a heel hook gone too far...i don't think i'd want to either :|



I could show you if you want, it does'nt take much. Let me know if you want to experience it. Its nasty

----------


## Sharky72

That cat reminds me alot of myself these days...

----------


## zimmy

> I could show you if you want, it does'nt take much. Let me know if you want to experience it. Its nasty



lol i know the move...i have just never seen one gone too far :P And i DEFINATELY don't want to experience it.

----------


## BOUNCER

Here's another one guys..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jv9IeGbOU...ch=submissions

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Here's another one guys..
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jv9IeGbOU...ch=submissions


not available

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

> man...i have never seen a heel hook gone too far...i don't think i'd want to either :|



i think there is a vid on here with shamrock taking one way to far, you can hear like a crunching noise and the guy screaming

----------

